# Canaveral Surf



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

went to Apollo beach this morning, think I should have stayed in bed, like smart wife did. Waves 4 to 6, wind 15 to 20 and surf was dirty. Took a 5oz with prongs to hold bottem. Used shrimp, clams and orange fish bites to no avail. Best thing came out of the morning was a sunrise pic. will try to post when I get it developed. tight lines all.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I saw that sunrise it was great.  
Much better looking then the ocean condition.
 Guys in Mel Bch were just catching blues in the surf on 3 OZ spoons.
I left my rods at home.Tomorrows just another day in paradise.
 

T<----->Lines

Kozlow


----------



## itsallgood (Jan 12, 2003)

Kozlow -

I've only been on this site for a few days, but it sounds to me like all you do is fish.  I'm very jealous as I have another 10 years or so before I can dedicate my full engery to it. Meanwhile, I'll continue to monitor this cool site and dream about the lucky few when I can't be there myself.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

itsallgood
Get out when I can and that's usually often.
I guess I'm just hooked.  

T<----->Lines And Great Times

Kozlow


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Good for you Kozlow. Live is to short, fish often. I was a bit dissapointed in myself looking back over our log of fishing adventures, sence april we have only been fishing 63 times. I thought we fished more than than although I dont usually mark down when we go and fish a hour of so down at our dock in the intercoastal. This year I vow to do better!!!!!!!!!


----------



## itsallgood (Jan 12, 2003)

Beachbms,

You guys are killin' me  . Quick math tells me you've only been able to get out about 2 times a week. And you keep a log . I shouldn't say anything, I decided the other night that it would be a good idea to start a fishin' log myself.

itsallgood


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

definately a good idea. come april will be my first year of doing so. thought abut doing it for years but I finally got around to it. http://www.fishingworks.com/index.cfm this is a good spot to keep a online fishing log if you are interested.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Thanks for the great link  
I bet we will all have logs now.  
T<----->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## itsallgood (Jan 12, 2003)

Ditto . Thanks for the link. I have now officially started my log.


----------

